
Ask HN: What things are you doing to adapt during this trying times? - __warlord__
From my side I stopped smoking and drinking, I’m doing more exercises, also, I’m trying, for the first time in my life to save some money and try not to live paycheck by paycheck, my goal is to save enough money to live for 2 years without working (keeping in consideration that I’m single)<p>I’m trying more than ever to be in contact with family and friends and offer as much support and help as possible. You don’t know how the simple act to offer help or be there to listen can help now.<p>And I’m writing my first book :)<p>HN, who are you going to be after all of this is over?
======
brudgers
When you have money to live for two years, then what?

~~~
__warlord__
Maybe invest in something, but I mainly do it to try not to be stressed if I'm
not working or in a situation like this one.

